# 하도다



## RadkeRonnie

I'm curious about the construction 하도다. I have a suspicion that it's an archaic form of 하다 or 한다, but I can't find confirmation anywhere. If anyone could help me, I would appreciate it.

I took a quiz on Facebook, and it gave me this result: "*인생은 찰나와 같은 것. 모든 욕망이 허망하도다.*"

I looked up the construction on Google, and I got these kinds of example sentences:

*오 슬프도다.*
*인생사 다 허망하도다.*
*네 은혜가 족하도다*
*이것일 뿐이다 (如此而已)'라고 했으니, 이를 보면 도(道)는 이에 벗어나지 않으니, 오호, 지극하도다 ! (鳴呼至矣) *(Seems to be an interpretation of 사자성어?)
*어리석은 자는 그의 마음에 이르기를 하나님이 없다 하도다. *(Also, if anyone could help me understand this sentence, that would be great. I don't understand what verb takes the object 이르기를. "God says that there is no reaching the hearts of the foolish?")
*거룩하시도다! 거룩하시도다! 거룩하시도다! 온 누리의 주 하느님, 하늘과 땅에 가득찬 그 영광! *

All of the example sentences seem to be very old sounding and mostly related to one religion or another.

But anyway, if anyone could help me understand what 하도다 means, that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Environmentalist

Your suspicion is correct.
~하도다 is a very very old-fashioned form of ~하구나 or ~하다.
It was usually used in exclamatory sentences and no one uses that expression anymore.
If you say ~하도다 in casual conversations, people would giggle and think you are being extremely dramatic.
You might be able to come across the phrase in historical films or TV shows or novels.


----------



## RadkeRonnie

I didn't realize that it was exclamatory, but that makes sense. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Broadgrasser

*어리석은 자는 그의 마음에 이르기를 하나님이 없다 하도다. *(Also, if anyone could help me understand this sentence, that would be great. I don't understandwhat verb takes the object 이르기를. "God says that there is no reaching the hearts of the foolish?")


----> 이르기를 is a conjugation form of 이르다 . In this context, It means 'tell' or 'say'. Nowadays we don't say this word often. It's usage is almost limited for quoting proverbs (ex: 속담에 이르기를 or 성경에 이르기를, respectively meaning ' as the old saying goes' and 'the bible says that')
The original of the sentence you mentioned is this.
*Psalm 53*
1 The fool says in his heart,
“There is no God.”
They are corrupt, and their ways are vile;
there is no one who does good.

Sorry for my poor English..but hope it helps 
Have a good day!


----------



## RadkeRonnie

Broadgrasser, what you said makes a lot of sense. I think I understand it now. Thank you!


----------

